# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Prsentation brve d'un futur informaticien.

## Last-Guilder

Bien le bonsoir a tous, 

a va tre vite vu pour la prsentation car il n'y a pas grand chose a dire  :;): 

Je viens du petit pays juste au dessus de la France, ici on lappelle la Belgique  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai 27 ans (pas pour longtemps ^^) et je cherche a devenir informaticien, il n'est jamais trop tard hein?? 

Je travail dans un laboratoire pour l'instant et je souhaiterais changer de domaine professionnel... et vu que l'informatique m'attire depuis toujours...

Je me suis dj renseign pour la formation que je souhaite et on me demande 4 a 5 mil roros pour 10 jours de formation avec un certificat a la cl. Je pensais donc passer par ici pour avoir votre aide pour mes recherches et mme pour la suite des vnements quand je commencerais a coder  ::ccool::  

Allez y dchanez vous, le topic est la pour a  ::lol::

----------


## Lana.Bauer

Salut, 

Je te recommande de poster dans les forums formations. Pour s'auto forum, tu peux commencer  lire des tutos pour dbutants et poser tes questions sur le forum.

Bon courage !

----------

